# DHCPD flooding logs [SOLVED ... I think]

## albright

I know there are some threads about this but I can't find any solutions, so ...

I have a computer which serves addresses on local network and that

is working fine

but the system log is filling up with these:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 22 07:24:02 gandalf dhcpd[23945]: DHCPDISCOVER from ec:22:80:a3:4a:b4 (gandalf) via eth1
> 
> Nov 22 07:24:03 gandalf dhcpd[23945]: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.35 to ec:22:80:a3:4a:b4 (gandalf) via eth1
> 
> Nov 22 07:25:06 gandalf dhcpd[23945]: DHCPDISCOVER from ec:22:80:a3:4a:b4 (gandalf) via eth1
> ...

 

Note that "gandalf" is the computer running dhcpd so it kind of looks (to me) as if gandalf is discovering

itself and offering an address to itself which is, of course, never taken up (since it naturally has a static

address)

But that is just my speculation. Any one help?  TIA

----------

## Tony0945

Which do you want to do? Stop the logging? Or stop gandalf from going to dhcpd on itself?

EDIT: I would assume the later. Are you running OpenRC or systemd? Are you running Network-Manager? from the network-manager wiki page: *Quote:*   

>  Note
> 
> NetworkManager and other network management services typically don't work together. That includes a standalone instance of dhcpcd. Make sure only one network management service is running.

 

Tell us more about your network setup.

----------

## Ant P.

I'm surprised it's doing that at all; dhcpd is one of those crufty old unix daemons that doesn't know how to handle hotplug, so it seems odd it'd be answering requests on its own interfaces that lack an IP.

----------

## albright

thanks for the help

it looks like the problem *might* have been that I had

overlapping static and dynamic dhcpd address assignments

I fixed that and the logs are back to normal (ie. I only

see reports of actual new leases or releases ...)

I'll mark it solved but keep watching

----------

